# Hired Hand, LCC ~~ Kudos!!



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

10 Sliding Glass Doors.

5 Sliding Screen Doors.

They all sucked.

Most about to break my arms making that heavy glass move out of my way to access our backyard. 

And the screening, when used, allowing mosquitos to enjoy my house more than I.

NOW!! 

I have to be careful, when sliding that glass. So I do not shatter the glass doors. New rollers, and what ever else Mark did. They haul butt with our slightest effort.

Mosquitos, you ain't gonna suck my blood no MORE!!

My wife is soooooo smiling. As I am.

Mark says this is his slow time of year, so ifin you need some expert work done on any level, better step up now, before spring time, when he is booked 3 - 4 months in advanced!!! 

Thank you Hired Hand for making my Love of My Life's home, our Kingdom!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank You Tom. Appreciate the work.


----------

